# FTP Free depuis l'etranger



## charles.m (17 Juillet 2007)

Salut 

Je viens de m'installer en Australie. Quand je veux acceder a mon compte FTP sur Free pour mettre a jour mon site, on me repond que l'acces y est impossible.

D'apres mes premieres recherches sur Internet, il semblerait que Free bloque les IP etrangeres... Pour contrer ca, il faudrait passer par un proxy francais...

Quelqu'un sait-il faire ca ???

J'utilise Transmit pour uploader les fichiers sur le net.

Merci pour votre aide.

C.


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2007)

bienvenue 
Tiens bizarre aucun probl&#232;mes de mon cot&#233; avec mes vieux compte free.
regarde de ce cot&#233; pour les proxis publics
http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page1.html


----------



## Lillycabannette (17 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,

j'ai le même pb en polynésie.
Que faire?

Merci


----------



## charles.m (18 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> bienvenue
> Tiens bizarre aucun problèmes de mon coté avec mes vieux compte free.
> regarde de ce coté pour les proxis publics
> http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page1.html


 
Merci pour ton aide.

Le proxi, je dois le mettre dans Safari ou dans Transmit ???


----------



## Nexka (18 Juillet 2007)

J'avais le même probléme en utilisant comme *URL*:
_nomdetonsite_.free.fr

En la changeant pour:
*ftpperso.free.fr*
et en mettant _nomdetonsite_ comme *username*, ça fonctionne trés bien. 


Je précise au cas où, à la place de "_nomdetonsite_" tu mets le nom de ton site!


----------



## charles.m (20 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> J'avais le même probléme en utilisant comme *URL*:
> _nomdetonsite_.free.fr
> 
> En la changeant pour:
> ...


 
euh non ca fonctionne pas...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

Extrait FAQ free

 S'identifier sur le_login_concern&#233;.free.fr ne fonctionne pas avec une connexion &#224; Internet dont le fournisseur d'acc&#232;s n'est pas Free, il faut utiliser dans ce cas ftpperso.free.fr.

 Utiliser ftpperso.free.fr, et ne pas &#234;tre physiquement en France ne fonctionne* pas*, l'offre est *r&#233;serv&#233;e &#224; la France m&#233;tropolitaine*, ce pour des raison juridiques.*

C'est une affaire juridique 
je pr&#233;cise avant que naas redise que pour lui ca marche  , lui a  des tr&#232;s anciens comptes , qui pour le moment passent au travers


la bidouille est de passer par des proxys indiquant vraiment  une IP France

* le gras et soulign&#233; sont de moi


----------



## Nexka (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est une affaire juridique
> je précise avant que naas redise que pour lui ca marche , lui a des très anciens comptes , qui pour le moment passent au travers


 
Bah ça doit être pareil pour moi, parce que ça marche avec cet URL. Pourtant mon compte date de 3 ans...


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> la bidouille est de passer par des proxys indiquant vraiment  une IP France



Et euuuh... ça se fait comment ça?

Merci 

A.


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je précise avant que naas redise que pour lui ca marche  , lui a  des très anciens comptes , qui pour le moment passent au travers


intéressant à savoir, et j'espère juste que cela ne va pas changer pour les anciens comptes !
J'utilise le mien depuis la Suisse et l'an passé depuis l'Irlande ça fonctionnait aussi


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Et euuuh... ça se fait comment ça?
> 
> Merci
> 
> A.


comme trouvé et indiqué par charles dès le premier poste  via un proxy 
Mais un vrai proxy , dont l'IP affichée serait de France, et masquant vraiment le reste

je ne sais plus de quand date la bascule ftp France obligatoire ( anciens- nouveaux comptes) mais c'est évoqué ailleurs


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Et euuuh... &#231;a se fait comment &#231;a?
> 
> Merci
> 
> A.


dans safari 3
preference/avanc&#233;/proxi
les pr&#233;f&#233;rence systeme sont lanc&#233;es
s&#233;lectionne la case proxy web puis tu tapes l'adresse dans seveur proxi web
plus di'nfos en fran&#231;ais sur http://www.manoubi.com/page2.html


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> dans safari 3
> preference/avancé/proxi
> les préférence systeme sont lancées
> sélectionne la case proxy web puis tu tapes l'adresse dans seveur proxi web
> plus di'nfos en français sur http://www.manoubi.com/page2.html



Merci Naas, c'était ce exactement ce que je demandais! 

Mais bon finalement je ne vais pas en avoir besoin dans l'immédiat.


Sinon quesiton, là c'est pour paramétrer un proxy avec safari, mais pour uploader sur un site, c'est avec un client ftp. On fait comment dans ce cas? Le même genre de procédure?

Merci,

A.


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2007)

M&#234;me d&#233;marche mais s&#233;lectionne proxy ftp


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Juillet 2007)

Merci! 


A.


----------



## YSG (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir, 
je suis avec attention votre discussion. 
J'aimerais connaitre la manière détaillée de configurer un proxy sous cyberduck ou transmit. 
Je ne peux mettre en ligne mes photos depuis l'étranger et donc faire participer ma famille à mon voyage. 


Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2007)

@YSG
in-off topic 

Si ce n'est que pour les photos tu as la possibilit&#233;  -transitoire- de cr&#233;er gratuitement  des albums &#224; acces restreints sur des tonnes de sites non free, sans restrictions de lieu de gestion


----------



## YSG (25 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,
merci pour ta réponse, mais c'est mon blog fait sur Iweb que je veux continuer de mettre en ligne.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2007)

je comprends , mais je pr&#233;sentais des options autres , utiles en attendant
( tu peux aussi faire un blog bis _de secours_ sur un site autre)


----------



## YSG (25 Juillet 2007)

Je continue de faire mon blog au fur et à mesure, même sans le publier, donc il est assez lourd (pages de photos en plus). Connais-tu un lieu où je pourrais le publier  ponctuellement?  Mais j'aimerais quand même bien comprendre comment configurer un proxy.


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2007)

il te suffit le cliquer sur les liens ci dessus


----------



## YSG (26 Juillet 2007)

Merci mais tu as oublié de mettre les liens...


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juillet 2007)

YSG a dit:


> Merci mais tu as oublié de mettre les liens...



Non non... naas te renvoyait vers les posts au-dessus du sien... 

A.


----------



## YSG (26 Juillet 2007)

Merci... je les avais déjà lus. Et ça ne répond pas à mon problème actuel.

Néophyte, je voudrais que l'on m'explique la manière précise (pas à pas) de configurer mon macbook pour pouvoir mettre à jour (via Transmit ou Cyberduk) mon site de l'étranger.

Merci de votre aide à tous.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juillet 2007)

YSG a dit:


> Merci... je les avais déjà lus. Et ça ne répond pas à mon problème actuel.
> 
> Néophyte, je voudrais que l'on m'explique la manière précise (pas à pas) de configurer mon macbook pour pouvoir mettre à jour (via Transmit ou Cyberduk) mon site de l'étranger.
> 
> Merci de votre aide à tous.




De ce que j'ai compris en lisant ce post, celui-ci et ce dernier. Tu peux ajouter celui-là pour la bonne forme.

Tu récupères un proxy public sur le site dont parle naas.
Tu suis le chemin suivant: 
Menu pomme->Préférences système...->Réseau
Dans le menu déroulant "Afficher", sélectionner celui que tu utilises.
Proxy->Proxy FTP y coller l'adresse récupérée.

Ce devrait être ça... ceux qui savent, j'ai bon? 

A.


----------



## YSG (26 Juillet 2007)

Merci, j'en &#233;tais arriv&#233; au m&#234;me point que toi gr&#226;ce aux liens de naas que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; lu.

J'aimerais qu'on me prenne par la main pour remplir les champs de proxy ftp dans pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me. Sur quoi faut-il cliquer? Et le mot de passe? J'en ai pas pour les proxies.
Voil&#224; la page que j'aimerais remplir. 








Pourriez-vous m'aider?
Merci.


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

c'est des proxy publics tu n'as pas besoin de mot de passe


----------



## YSG (27 Juillet 2007)

Ok pour la réponse sur le mot de passe.
Maintenant que dois-je cliquer, quel champs remplir...

Merci.


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2007)

bon il va te falloir:
1 lire la page de manoubi
2 lire l'aide de macosx
3 revenir nous voir


----------



## YSG (28 Juillet 2007)

Pas commode le "v&#233;n&#233;rable sage". Tu penses bien que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; lu tous ces liens et j'avais param&#233;tr&#233; tant bien que mal les pr&#233;fs syst&#232;me.

En fait je peux vous pr&#233;ciser le probl&#232;me. En utilisant un proxy fran&#231;ais depuis tahiti, j'obtiens bien une ip dynamique (je me suis connect&#233; plusieurs fois &#224; mes pages perso via firefox et j'ai vu qu'&#224; chaque fois l'ip changait). Parfait.
Mais l'ip reste une ip polyn&#233;sienne!

Et la connection &#224; mes pages perso reste impossible via Cyberduck ou Transmit.
Une petite solution?

 En fait, il faudrait que l'ip soit reconnue comme fran&#231;aise pour pouvoir utiliser les pages perso de free. 
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2007)

essaye d'en trouver d'autres qui soit en IP france m&#233;tropolitaine
( la majorit&#233;, l&#224; t'as pas eu de bol)


----------



## YSG (30 Juillet 2007)

Pourtant j'ai testé plusieurs proxies dont un qui était une freebox donc forcément une ip france métropole.??

Merci


----------

